# Home delivery



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

I've been hearing whispers that there are some alcohol outlets that actually deliver to your home - does anyone know of such.

I get so tired of the drive to Barracuda every couple of months or so, not to mention acquiring a speeding ticket once just before arriving there along THAT road that has NO speed limit indications. B******S!!!!!!!


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

petrolhead said:


> I've been hearing whispers that there are some alcohol outlets that actually deliver to your home - does anyone know of such.
> 
> I get so tired of the drive to Barracuda every couple of months or so, not to mention acquiring a speeding ticket once just before arriving there along THAT road that has NO speed limit indications. B******S!!!!!!!


This would be illegal, so could not possibly be discussed on this forum.......


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

I doubt that might have happened!


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Doubt what might have happened?


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

The availability of such delivery service in DXB!


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Maybe, I don't know but doesn't hurt to enquire and also if not allowed to discuss on forum there's always the pm option


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

Sure there is no harm.
I just meant if it was available it would ve illegal to do so


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi Petrol,

do a search, topic has been covered before although apparently you need some kind of 'referral' and without it they won't take you (at least that is what someone reported).


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

dizzyizzy said:


> Hi Petrol,
> 
> do a search, topic has been covered before although apparently you need some kind of 'referral' and without it they won't take you (at least that is what someone reported).


Thanks for confirmation Dizzy - I knew I hadn't imagined this! :clap2:


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Haha, I got taged by that camera this last time as well... that would be the alcohol tax


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> Haha, I got taged by that camera this last time as well... that would be the alcohol tax


Hehe good one Jynx. 

How on earth can they justify controlling a speed limit when there's no bloody signs informing. I actually drove back down the same road afterwards and had passenger with me to film the road on his mobile to prove there were no signs. Not sure if it will do any good but at least I have evidence. 500 dirhams down the F*****g drain!!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Is this the road between Emirates Road and Ittihad Road where all the camels and donkeys roam around? If so, where's the camera? I usually fly up and down there but have never been fined.


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

It depends if those camels/donkeys are led by a leader or left spread in the street ont heir own..
ha ha ha


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Gavtek said:


> Is this the road between Emirates Road and Ittihad Road where all the camels and donkeys roam around? If so, where's the camera? I usually fly up and down there but have never been fined.


No, thinks it's on the actual road the the Barracuda is on, the one with the race track, the water park etc. There are signs up in the barracude now telling you to watch your speed.


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> Is this the road between Emirates Road and Ittihad Road where all the camels and donkeys roam around? If so, where's the camera? I usually fly up and down there but have never been fined.


Mr. Rossi is correct - it's on the actual main road, not long before you turn left to take the entrance into Barracuda. Sorry, am crap with road names over here.

Make sure you don't go above 80. There are signs if you're travelling opposite way but for some reason not on that side.

You've obviously been lucky Gav


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

That's ok then, I knew the limit there was 80. That road is the old road that goes from Dubai to RAK (I think), there's plenty of signs along the way, I guess just not in the small stretch where Barracuda is.


----------

